# First time moving to China



## knicknack

Hi everyone. I recently received my first job offer to teach ESL in Nantong, China. My wife and I have a baby who is 3 months old. If we went to China as soon as we could, our baby would be 6 months old. I've read a few things about raising a baby in China. I hear that diapers and wipes are pretty easy to come by. Formula is a little harder, but I've read about expat stores, including that they can be expensive. I also hear that milk and water are not safe to drink, but water can be boiled and then it's okay. I've also read that doctors are quite attentive, especially to mothers and babies.

I would like to know about passports. I know the school will provide a work visa for me, but does anyone know if they will (or should) provide a visa for my wife and baby, too? Or do we have to come up with those? I've asked the school but I didn't get a reply so I figure my message got lost in translation somewhere. I'll ask the school again but maybe someone here can shed some light on it as well.

If we wait a year to go, our baby will be one. I don't know if that will be better or the same, but she might be out of diapers and she'll be off baby formula, which would mean finding baby food for her.

I'd really appreciate any information anyone can tell me from experience.

Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from folks here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Nick and welcome to the forum.

I would be surprised if the school provided a visa for your family but getting a visa for China is pretty easy.. a friend has just got one in 9 days.

Don't worry about buying babyfood.. there was no such thing years ago.. when your cooking your meal cook some for your toddler but no salt, just mash it well with a fork.

Good luck with your life in China.

p.s everyone I have known to go there has loved it,


----------



## Bluelight

Choose the milk made in USA or EU for your baby.


----------



## taiyuan irish

I would be wary of any school that refuses to answer a direct question about visas. The best schools are the state-run schools. They are all licensed to hire foreign experts. Many of the private schools are not licensed. So, is it a state-run school you want to go to, or a private one? If it is a private school, ask to speak to one of the foreign teachers about the running of the school in general. If they don't give you access to one, then my advice is to say goodbye and look elsewhere. There are plenty of good licensed schools in China to choose from. So, don't sign any contracts until all your suspicions have been removed. Otherwise, you could end up working illegally and run the risk of being deported. It's a great country, and a big country too, so take your time and see what else is on offer before you commit to any school. Best of luck!


----------



## andrewrh

Bring some milk formula from your own country ! We filled a suitcase in January and ask other people to bring it when the opportunity arises. It is better than the local brands and costs half the price.
Diapers are plentiful (though Chinese babies don't wear them so much).
Visas - don't come here without a work visa and a residence permit promised for everyone. It's a big job and needs tons of paperwork.

Nantong is a bit out of the way, and has a lot of construction going on (roads, apartments), like most other cities. The town itself is ok.


----------



## nihaohello

*Be careful!*

Firstly, there are a huge number of ridiculously untrustworthy Chinese private schools. 
Don't work for one, full stop.

What is your work background? Have you taught professionally in the past? If not, you'll start at a basic level in a trusted school, but there's nothing wrong with that.

Be careful about what you choose here, because you have a new life to consider. Not your 'new life'; I'm referring to your child.

I personally wouldn't even use formulated milk for a child here in the UK - we all know the risks involved with it, stick to breast milk. This advice is even more recommended when talking about Chinese infant formula milk. I seriously advise your partner/wife/moany lady to consider breast-feeding if you do go to China.

Mate, listen, let's be frank and cut the nonsense out: China is full of polluion, dirty, illegally stamped food packaging that says ISO9001 certified, but is in fact unsafe.

China IS fantastic, but when it comes to children, you're talking a whole different game. You need to minimise the risk to your child, without getting paranoid to the extent you wake up thinking you're an IKEA potplant named Geoff.

Here's your priorities:
1) Get a good school to employ you, including a good salary, healthcare(, and maybe accomodation allowance, although I haven't heard of an accommodation allowance for an English teacher in China.)

2) If that works out, and you and your wife go for this, be prepared to molly-coddle your child even more so than you would in the UK. Obessity and crap food/water still exist, especially in 2nd-tier cities in China. I wouldn't want to bring up a child in Beijing, but equally have you seen the pollution levels of some 2nd-tier Chinese cities?!

I feel that China isn't ready for families to emigrate to, but that's my own personal opinion. Hell, even in Beijing, the smog-fog registers SO high on the scale that I could *NEVER* run outside in a healthy manner.

Central Chinese cities where many factories are (think: Henen province, etc) are even worse.

You don't know what you're letting yourself in for... if it was just you and your wife, I'd say go for it. It's an adventure, you're adults, you know the risks. But with a child involved, you need to do even more research. The problem is: some of the things I'm saying are difficult to gauge. One person's pollution opinion won't even be noticed by another person. But it exists, that's a definite.

I wish you all the best, seriously; just please research.


----------



## canadiangwailo

Very helpful info!


----------



## Hangzhou Outdoors

Yes, very good advice indeed & have to second the fact that you'll want to live in a cleaner & more livable city besides Nantong. Here in Hangzhou you'll find teaching positions galore, just like everywhere else in China, but at least you'll have some culture and beautiful environment to enjoy. 

If you're into the outdoors & have an adventurous spirit then _Go West my man!_ & consider looking at positions where the environment is much cleaner & new opportunities exist. I ran into a young teaching family in Lijiang, Yunnan last year who were on their 3rd year & they loved it!


----------



## AGu

*me experience*

Living in China is amazing experience! You will definitely enjoy it.
I live here for 5 years..and each year seems like a month...time just flies here  I live in Shanghai..mazing city where is always something to do no metter what you are searching for. Good luck with getting around 

and welcome to China
If you planning to study Chinese here i recommend - Mandarin Moning been trough this myslef...on the end Chinese is not taht scary and difficult as it seems


----------



## kimakier

very good advise. I too am concerned about running outdoors. I hope there are fitness gyms to have membership close by. My health and fitness mean a lot to me and I do hope I have the means to continue my regimen when I arrive.


----------

